# Ouachita trailer questions



## Kris (Aug 30, 2015)

I had posted before about buying a Ouachita 16 foot, flat bottom boat. I am presently redoing the trailer and had a question. It looks like this trailer was originally yellow. This makes sense to me because the boat was originally yellow. Did Ouachita match their trailers to their boats? Did they make their own trailers or did another company make them? Any info would be appreciated. Kris


----------



## Johnny (Aug 30, 2015)

Photos can help us help you.

pics of the fenders will be a big help.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 30, 2015)

Most likely the boat dealer just put the boat on whatever brand trailer they were selling. A lot of the old Gator trailers were yellow.


----------



## Johnny (Sep 5, 2015)

Kris, are you still looking for information on your trailer?
I ran across this trailer on FiberGlassics . . . 
Gator Trailers apparrently had plants in Jacksonville, FL and Ft.Wayne, IN.
I have a 1960 Gator and this link gives the correct colors for that time period.
https://www.fiberglassics.com/fiberglassics-forums/home/trailer-talk/1960-gator-trailer-restoration

If your trailer is different than that one, you may have a Tee Nee of the same vintage and color.

Photos of yours will help us help you.


----------

